# Flatland Fantasy Con



## Wonko the Sane (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all...just a short note to let everyone know about our inaugural convention May 20,21, and 22 in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada.

There will be a 3.5 Edition D&D Tournament with some keen prizes, LARP, Warhammer & WH40K, M:tG, plus many other card, miniature, board, and role-playing games.

Follow the links below for more information:

http://frag.conforums3.com/index.cgi
http://www.reginagamers.com/


----------

